# Doors!



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Guy called the other day and wanted to know if I wanted some "closet doors". He said that all the ones in the apartment complex he lives in are being replaced. I says 0 "SURE!", not knowing how many apartments, OR how many and WHAT KIND of doors. Turns out that they were replacing closet, pantry and broom closet doors, and there are now over 80 doors in my shed! I wanted the hinges and hardware, and plan to use some for shelves, but these ar hollow core doors, so any shelf would be light duty. I can use some of them, but 80 is a bit of a stretch! Any ideas?


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

You could build a funhouse with a room full of mirrors and doors, you could start a new game show "What is behind door #80?" - You could see how many doors it takes to stop a certain caliber of bullet? ----- fun, fun, fun!

Tom


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

FF, haul them in mass to the next big flea mkt or auction in your area sell for $5 a piece and or $250 for the lot and count your chickens on the way HOME!!


----------

